# black spots/areas



## malteseIloveI (Jul 3, 2004)

Charlie just had a bath today and I noticed shes starting to get some black areas near her ears and on the bridge of her nose!
I was just very surprised because she is just a couple months over a year old!

When should they normally start appearing? and when have YOUR pooches started getting these dark spots?

*btw if some of you don't know what I am talking about.. I am talking about these brown/dark/black areas on maltese's skin.. their skin is normally PINK but in these areas they are dark/even maybe spotted looking!


----------



## NC's Mom (Oct 23, 2004)

Little C is a year old. I think I first noticed spots appearing on her about six months ago. Hers are all light. N has some that look like dark bruises. When his hair is very short or wet, he looks like he has been abused.


----------



## malteseIloveI (Jul 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NC's Mom_@Apr 2 2005, 11:27 PM
> *Little C is a year old.  I think I first noticed spots appearing on her about six months ago.  Hers are all light.  N has some that look like dark bruises.  When his hair is very short or wet, he looks like he has been abused.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=48458*


[/QUOTE]

abused?! :new_Eyecrazy: awww.. im sure you haven't been abusing him!







but thats sad. when I first saw these dark areas I was kind of.. dissapointed? maybe?.. too bad maltese can't have nice baby pink skin forever









well.. i guess if her spots appeared 6 months ago then i guess charlie is normal..
thanks for ur input!


----------



## 020202 (Jan 26, 2005)

You're kidding me!! Are you saying Izzy won't stay this pink skinned forever? I didn't know anything about skin discoloration and I thought I had read everything. I'm so glad I heard this before they showed up or I would have flipped out. Thanks for posting this.


----------



## maltlover (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 20202_@Apr 2 2005, 09:13 PM
> *You're kidding me!!  Are you saying Izzy won't stay this pink skinned forever?  I didn't know anything about skin discoloration and I thought I had read everything.  I'm so glad I heard this before they showed up or I would have flipped out.  Thanks for posting this.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=48468*


[/QUOTE]
WOW, i didnt know this!!! im glad i found out too.








And the pink skin is soooooo nice and beautiful!!!!!


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Caesar makes me think of a little cow when he is wet, with his spots showing!







I have heard that it is a sign of good pigmentation, not sure how correct that is or isn'tm but it is nothing to worry about.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Mikey got a lot of those at about 9 months and just recently he has darkened again (Age 4).


----------



## Lilly521 (May 29, 2004)

Sunny's are really dark around his face and light almost everywhere else, you can see one spots on this nose even with his hair long lol i dont mind them i figured they were a good thing, i was worried the pink skin would sunburn really easily (my last dog was black with white and pink skin he got the worst sunburns i felt so bad)


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

I haven't noticed anything on Lucy.. dunno if that's a good thing. She does have good pigmentation tho, so I have a feeling she'll be getting some


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

Massimo got them around 5 months, he'll be 15 months and they are gone. I did some research a while back and it said the "cow spots" are normal for the breed. 

-c


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Neither my first Maltese Rosebud, nor Kallie and Catcher had/have them. But Catcher is still young, so he may get them eventually. A friend's Maltese had tons of them at about 9 months. I guess it varies . . .


----------



## 020202 (Jan 26, 2005)

Does it show through their fur or only when they are wet?


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 20202_@Apr 3 2005, 12:54 PM
> *Does it show through their fur or only when they are wet?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=48559*


[/QUOTE]

The ones I've seen had a lot of spots that were visible on their tummy and if they were shaved at the "tushy" area I could see it there.....


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by maltlover_@Apr 3 2005, 12:28 AM
> *WOW, i didnt know this!!! im glad i found out too.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Maltlover: I just have jump in here to say that your siggy is awesome!!!! I'm glad it worked out so well!!


----------



## malteseIloveI (Jul 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Caesar's Mommie_@Apr 3 2005, 07:46 AM
> *Caesar makes me think of a little cow when he is wet, with his spots showing!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Well our malt does not have perfect dark pigmentation.. he has a black nail and a pink paw.. which i think is adorable.. so i do not think the spots are a sign of good pigmentation.. but maybe you ARE right to some extent











> _Originally posted by 20202_@Apr 3 2005, 12:54 PM
> *Does it show through their fur or only when they are wet?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=48559*


[/QUOTE]

well you can see it if their hair is parted at a spot.. but it doesnt "shine" through the fur :lol: wherever his regualr pink skin is showing his dark skin would also show







of course it is EASIER to see since it is darker so the skin will be more noticeable than pink skin


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Last fall Alex was full of them and they were darker then usual. He looked like a Dalmatien when wet. You cannot see them when dry. And he never had any on his belly, only his back, top of the nose and top of ears. Now he has less and they are lighter. I think it has something to do with how much sun they get. Not sure tho. Vet said it's skin pigmentation.


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nichole_@Apr 3 2005, 04:44 AM
> *For those of you worried about your baby's skin changing, all I can offer is my experience with Toby.  He is 16 months old, and never had these "spots."  I am assuming that if they never had them then they don't develop them--does this sound right?
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

My last maltese, Holli did not get these until about 7-8 years of age. I figured them to be age spots of a sort. I remember thinking when I found them during a bath oh wow my baby is getting up there









She did not have very many, nor were they very dark, except one or two small ones. You couldnt see them through the hair except on the part line but they were stillv hardly noticeable.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I don't remember when they first appeared, but he has them for a very long time. I don't think it has something to do with age.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Yep, "like a Dalmation when wet"! That's Frosty, 'course he's 13 yr. old, too. Even as a baby he had dark spots on the top of his muzzle in the part. He has really nice black pigment were it's supposed to be, but the older he gets the more Dalmation like spots he has on the skin. It only shows when wet, except under his eyes where the hair is thin and if I part his back. The sun has a lot to do with how many he has. They used to go away in the winter and come back as he got more sun.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I've always heard that those dark spots were from sun exposure. Lady only gets them in the summer. Her normally brown nose gets much, much darker during the summer months.

I got worried about skin cancer so I started using a grooming spray with sunscreen on her a few years ago and now her pink skin gets a little "tan", but the spots don't appear anymore.


----------

